# Help with pitbull pregnancy problems



## 21.xo (Jul 20, 2012)

My dog is about two to three weeks over due to give birth and I don't think its a false pregnancy, though it is possible. I'm not sure of the correct term but she has been leaking a mucus like liquid and from what I read that is not a symptom of false pregnancy. Also her stomach is much larger than usual and it does not look like its just from swelling of her mammary glands. Is it possible that the puppies are unable to come out for some reason? I am very worried for her, and about two weeks ago she had looked like she was going into labor. She was breathing heavy and panting and possibly having contractions as well and has been "nesting" and treating a stuffed bear as her puppy. I'm not sure if its possible that maybe the puppies just died inside of her. Also she has had two successful litters before this, no deaths or struggle. Is there anything I can do to help her go into labor for the chance that there is something wrong and this is not a false pregnancy?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 21, 2012)

My only advice is to take her to a vet to find out what is wrong...good luck and hope she'll be okay!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 21, 2012)

If you have to induce labor, you need hormones from the vet. So the best thing is to take her to a vet.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 21, 2012)

You should get her to a vet asap.

Yes, dogs can and will leak mucous with a false pregnancy. However, if she is honestly that far over her due date:

1. she is having a false pregrancy, and the leaking fluid puts her at HIGH risk for pyometra (uterine infection that can be VERY fatal)

2.  she has a belly full of dead puppies and will go septic

3.  she is already developing pyometra (the most common time to develope it is 6 weeks after a heat cycle)

4.  you've got your date wrong

Pyometra is deadly.  She needs vet care ASAP.


----------



## 21.xo (Jul 21, 2012)

I would love to take her to a vet but the problem is shes my step dads dog so I have no control or say over it, he says he thinks shes not pregnant but I just dont know. Plus even if I was allowed to take her I would not have the money because im not currently employed. Ive told him im worried but he says he thinks shes fine and hes grown up with dogs his whole life but I just dont know. Is there anything I could do from home to help, at all?


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 21, 2012)

Two to three weeks over due? Yeah, something's wrong there. Get her to the vet to figure out the problem and get her spayed once you figure it out. Sounds like your stepdad is NOT a responsible breeder and there are enough APBT's being killed every day. We don't need any more from a man who obviously doesn't care about his own dog's welfare.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 22, 2012)

That really bites for you to have to worry over her.  It rough to watch an animal that needs vet attention and be helpless.  Please continue to encourage your stepdad to take her to a vet (and consider spaying her as well).

There is nothing you can do from home but hope and pray. Provide plenty of cool fresh water.....change the water frequently to encourage drinking.  Watch for listlessness, panting, constipation and a stinky rear end (these indicate a uterine infection that is about to go septic....this is a true emergency that needs attention......the kind where you load the dog up in the middle of the night and speed to the nearest animal er.  I've seen them hit this point and go into terminal shock within 2 hours)

She will need to be kept cool, dry and calm.

She really should be seen by a vet.  If she has a uterine infection, the uterus will eventually rupture and lead to death by sepsis.  It's one of the most horrid ways that a dog can die.

I've grown up with dogs my whole life and bred dobermans for awhile.  I also work at a vet's office from time to time, i've seen sepsis, pregnant dogs, and uterine infections.  I had a masstiff that developed pyometra last year, right after a heat cycle.  She presented 8 weeks after her heat cycle with drainage (out of her vulva), and a swollen belly.  She lived thru it, but only because of prompt vet care and emergency surgery.

Dogs do not gove that far past there due date unless there is a problem.

Non pregnant dogs will swollen bellies and drainage usually have a uterine infection, and many of them die from it.  The only treatment is an emergency spay.

This infection is very common in dogs that have recently had their heat cycle, ESP those dogs who were unsuccessfully bred, or those that were successfully bred and had a pup die in utero.

I dont mean to sound so scary, but this is potential very serious and painful for her.  I really hope, for her sake and yours, that this is not what is going on.

Please keep us posted?


----------



## 21.xo (Jul 22, 2012)

@ BlondeSquirrel04 I couldnt agree with you more, you dont know the knowledge behind your words.

@redtailgal  Thank you for all your help, and yes, it is hard to watch. Unfortunately I cannot get her spayed because he has future plans to breed her and even if he didnt i highly doubt he would allow me to. But, the good news is shes acting (and has been) completely normal, eating, drinking, and happy. Me and my boyfriend spent all day playing and being with her in the living room. I will watch for all the signs of the infection and will continue to pray.

Thanks for all your help everybody!


and I will keep you posted.


----------



## 21.xo (Jul 23, 2012)

Today was a bit confusing. This morning she did not want to eat, only drink a lot of water, and then she threw up. I pet her for a bit and all of a sudden she wanted to eat, and then she didnt again. So I gave it a few minutes, pet her some more, and she finished her breakfast, and she threw up again a few hours later. This afternoon though she didnt eat anything : /  and again she drank a lot of water. But the good news is she seemed happy and fine all day.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 23, 2012)

You may want to check her for a fever.


----------



## 21.xo (Jul 24, 2012)

I found out why she wasnt in the mood to eat, my dad had given her raw chicken the day before, so nothing major


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jul 28, 2012)

drinking large amounts of water is a sign of pyrometria (sp).  I once had a dog get this uterine infection.  When I told the vet she was drinking very large amounts of water and her stomach was larger than normal (and not bred) he said to bring her in at once for emergency surgery.  Later he told me her fallopian tube that should have been the size of a pencil weighed 6 pounds because of infection and swelling.  That may explain the larger stomach in your dog.  If she acted like she was going into labor (panting and breathing heavily) three weeks ago she probably had a false pregnancy.  Especially if she was "loving" on stuffed animals after that.  My dog was acting fine too before surgery.  Dogs hid pain and illness very well .  Have you taken her temp yet.  If it is over 101 she has an infection that her body is trying to fight.  And she cannot fight this infection.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 28, 2012)

Raw chicken is not bad for dogs. Many people feed entirely raw diets to dogs with great success. It should not cause any GI upset.

Something is wrong with her. If she doesn't get checked out, she could die. If no one else will take her, you will have to.


----------



## 21.xo (Jul 31, 2012)

I know that it isnt bad for dogs, but for some reason shes just sensitive to it (and it was also what was making her drink so much water). My step dad gave her raw chicken again yesterday and she threw up, again. Ive been looking at her and her stomach has gone done ALOT. It doesnt look like shes pregnant anymore. Im pretty sure everythings ok now, just a false pregnancy, but ill make another post in a few days saying how shes doing. And thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## Cricket (Jul 31, 2012)

My dogs are raw fed and one of them is super-sensitive to store bought chicken and pork, but fine with home raised.  I think they soak those meats in a saline solution of some kind.  (If you look on the labels where some say something like " __%of this product is water', it isn't JUST water.  

Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 31, 2012)

Cricket said:
			
		

> My dogs are raw fed and one of them is super-sensitive to store bought chicken and pork, but fine with home raised.  I think they soak those meats in a saline solution of some kind.  (If you look on the labels where some say something like " __%of this product is water', it isn't JUST water.
> 
> Hope everything turns out okay.


Cricket, you are absolutely right!  The saline is injected into the meat to make it/keep it juicey.  That is all salt.  So it really makes perfect sense that people/animals that are sensitive to salt would also be sensitive to store bought meat.  (Making you desire more water) Even some of the "better quality" store bought meats have been injected.  That's one of the reasons why when we have home raised meat, it doesn't taste the same. 

Not saying this is the problem with this dog.  Just sayin....  Hope it all works out for the op and the dog.


----------



## 21.xo (Aug 2, 2012)

That makes perfect sense cricket, i never would have thought of that! Meat is terrible for you which is one reason i dont eat any. My dog is doing just fine, her stomach went down completely and is still happy and playing and being her old self. Thank you to everyone who helped, even though there wasnt an emergency this time there might be in the future and its nice to have some extra knowledge on the subject.


----------

